# Co Domains nicht erreichbar



## vzcrsa (28. Juli 2008)

nach anlegen der hauptdomain varxxx.de  und anlegen der co-domain varxxx.com  ist die varxxx.de erreichbar aber die varxxx.com nicht !

Fehler: Obwohl die Website gültig erscheint, konnte keine Verbindung aufgebaut werden.

    * Könnte die Website temporär nicht verfügbar sein? Versuchen Sie es später nochmals.
    * Können Sie auch andere Websites nicht aufrufen? Überprüfen Sie die Netzwerk-Konfiguration des Computers.
    * Wird Ihr Computer oder Netzwerk durch eine Firewall oder einen Proxy geschützt? Falsche Einstellungen können den Web-Zugriff stören.

alle einträge beim DNS-Server sind richtig und auf die IP gesetzt.


----------



## Till (28. Juli 2008)

Das sieht mir nach einem DNS Problem aus. ping die Seite bitte mal von Deiner Workstation an und sieh, ob Du die gleiche IP für varxxx.com wie für varxxx.de erhältst.


----------



## vzcrsa (28. Juli 2008)

es kommen beim pingen die gleichen ips


----------



## Till (28. Juli 2008)

Ok, an der Konfiguration Deines Servers kann es nicht liegen, da der von Dir gepostete Fehler nicht von Deinem Server kommt, sondern vom Browser. Wenn die server Config für diese Domain nicht ok wäre, hättest Du die Seite "Shared IP" erhalten. Warte am Besten noch mal einen Tag, ich Tippe da auf ein DNS Cache Problem.


----------



## vzcrsa (28. Juli 2008)

jetzt kommt beim oingen diese fehlermeldung 
xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx  icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable


----------



## Till (28. Juli 2008)

Ok, dass bedeutet dass die IP nicht existiert bzw. nicht auf einen Server verweist, der auf pings antwortet- Hast Du die IP denn in der Netzwerkkonfiguration Deines Servers eingerichtet. Wenn ja, muss sie mit dem Folgenden Befehl aufgelistet werden:

ifconfig


----------



## vzcrsa (28. Juli 2008)

server1:~# ifconfig
eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 0000
          inet Adresse:xx.xx.xxx  Bcast:xx.xxx.xx Maske:255.255.255.0
          inet6 Adresse: fe80::217:31ff:fe37:acb6/64 GÃ¼ltigkeitsbereich:Verbindung
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:446728 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:209563 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          Kollisionen:0 SendewarteschlangenlÃ¤nge:1000
          RX bytes:137785801 (131.4 MiB)  TX bytes:51382408 (49.0 MiB)

eth0:1    Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 0000
          inet Adresse:xx.xx.xx.xx  Bcast:xx.xx.xx.xx  Maske:255.255.255.0
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

eth0:2    Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00000
          inet Adresse:xx.xx.xx.xx  Bcast:xx.xx.xx.xx  Maske:255.255.255.0
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

eth0:3    Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 000000
          inet Adresse:xx.xx.xx.xx

also alle ip sind richtig eingerichtet ip-adressen wurden von mir durch xx ersetzt


----------



## Till (28. Juli 2008)

Ok, dann sind die IP nicht richtig geroutet. Ein ping auf die Haupt IP geht doch, oder?


----------



## vzcrsa (28. Juli 2008)

ja ein ping auf die haupt ip geht<br>


----------



## Till (28. Juli 2008)

Ok, dann sprich mal mit Deinem Provider, die sollen mall checken ob die andere IP wirklich auf Deinen Server geroutet ist.


----------



## vzcrsa (28. Juli 2008)

mh&nbsp; ich selber binn der provoider die anderen ip sind auf unserem server geroutet !<br>


----------



## Till (28. Juli 2008)

Wenn Du sie nicht pingen kannst, dann muss beim routing was nicht stimmen oder bei einer Firewall. Das hat nichts mit ISPConfig zu tun, da ISPConfig nicht auf diesem Level das System konfiguriert.


----------



## vzcrsa (28. Juli 2008)

esliegt derzeit noch keine firewall dazwischen ausser die hardfirewall und da sind alle port offen !<br><br>ich werde das ganze nocheinmal auf setzen und mal sehen ob es dann klappt<br>


----------

